

DHS continues pursuit of crowd surveillance with Terahertz technology - jjara
http://www.epic.org/foia/dhs/terahertz-frisking.html

======
jjara
The advent of such technology seems inevitable. I wonder how much will
regulations manage to limit its widespread. We need to make sure that our
security/surveillance madness doesn't take us too far.

